# Ethernet collision backoff time



## Anonymous (Sep 21, 2010)

Does anybody know where I would have to go to change the ethernet collision backoff time from being a random amount of time and instead always be something like 1 millisecond . I need to do this because I share a wireless network with about 10 people who constantly stream stuff and have worms that do stuff like spam the network with ARP requests. Actually now that I think about it the AP probably handles media contention in 802.11, maybe I'm wrong though.


----------



## shitson (Sep 21, 2010)

On any shared medium if you reduce the backoff time to a static 1msec no one will be able to use the medium.

i.e

User 1: Makes request @ Time 0 
User 2: Makes request @ Time 0 
User 3: Makes request @ Time 0 [All 3 collide]

User 1: Makes request @ Time 0 + 1msec
User 2: Makes request @ Time 0 + 1msec
User 3: Makes request @ Time 0 + 1msec [Again: All 3 collide]


----------



## Anonymous (Sep 21, 2010)

I mean just the backoff time on my system would be set to 1 msec. The rest would still be random. So when a collision happens my computer will always be the first to get to use the medium again.


----------



## gordon@ (Sep 22, 2010)

This will break a great many things.


----------



## shitson (Sep 23, 2010)

mharvey87 said:
			
		

> I mean just the backoff time on my system would be set to 1 msec. The rest would still be random. So when a collision happens my computer will always be the first to get to use the medium again.



I really believe in this case the better idea would be to purchase another access point for the network and use it for your own private usage... Keep is stupidly simple.


----------



## expl (Sep 24, 2010)

Heh, setting a static timer isn't gonna change anything, you will still collide most of the time. (do the maths)


----------

